# Gheenoe? Jon Boat? or a similar boat



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello all, 
I am in search of possible boat models or suggestions.  I have owned a couple of runabouts in the past, but am looking for something smaller to play around/fish/cruise some of the smaller lakes and creeks around my house.  I will need something large enough for me, my wife and child.  We have done the whole canoe thing, but after of couple hours of slow paddling my crew gets pretty worn out.  I would like something with a tiller around 10hp or so.
I have always been drawn to the smaller Boston Whalers, but their prices just seem inflated to me.  Also have looked at Carolina Skiffs, there are plenty of jon boats and V hull aluminum boats around my area.  
Any suggestions on where to narrow my search would be appreciated, budget is around $2K.
Thanks.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

2.5 people, $2K budget for boat, motor and trailer.

I think nothing but a 14-16' jon boat fills that gap, but plan on a 15-25 HP motor instead of a 9.9 HP. Used rigs are all over Craigslist. Regarding bottoms, get the one that makes the most sense to you. Flats and vees are both common and cheap, but a mod vee is a a better all around hull for most people IMO. Gheenoes are cool, but your kiddo will only get bigger and I don't like a Gheenoe as a 3 person boat for fishing. I do not like Carolina Skiffs at all. They are heavy from the start and they have too many issues with cracks and delamination. Good luck.

Nate


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a gheenoe for a while, and man if I had to do it again, i would've just gotten a Jon boat.

Cant beat the price.

Get something realll basic. Use it, see what you like/dont like, and eventually sell it for something that will better fit your needs. In the case of a jon boat, you arent going to lose too much money and it should be fairly easy to sell.

I always tell people for their first boat, get something cheap, fish it, and figure out what you really need and then move onto something better. Hell, maybe that style of fishing aint even for you!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree that a tin boat is going to fit your needs and budget. Maybe looks for an old Tracker bass boat to cruise in, I see them all the time in your price range. If you like it get something nicer down the road.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've owned 2 Gheenoe s [classic & nmz], 3 kayaks, and 20 or so other boats. For your needs, and a style boat that l also own now [in TN]..is a 1648 Lowe, side console, 50 hp. Stable, essy to haul and launch. It's an older 1996 model. Bought it for 2,500. Keep looking. A tiller would give you more room, but, I've grown to like the side console arrangement.. richg99


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

I appreciate the information, I will stick to my plan of looking for a nice cheap jon/aluminum boat. I am in no hurry since it is winter, but hopefully there might be some deals coming up in the spring.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> I appreciate the information, I will stick to my plan of looking for a nice cheap jon/aluminum boat.  I am in no hurry since it is winter, but hopefully there might be some deals coming up in the spring.


Keep your eye out over the winter. Best deals are now, before tax return season. During the winter people think it's too cold to take the boat out and get tired of starring at it in their garage.


----------

